# Help me pick a motherboard for my i5 4670



## Goshko (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys, so I am building this computer for my uncle and he uses it only for games.

So far this is what I have in my list.

- i5 4670 (NON K BECAUSE HE DOSNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT OVERCLOCKING)
- Sapphire HD 7870 Ghz edition (he already has one and wants to crossfire)
- 8 gb gskill ripjaws x ddr 3 1600
- Coolermaster hyper 212 evo cpu cooler
- Seasonic m12ii 650w PSU


So yeah, all I am missing is a decent board (ATX) (no overclock intended).

i have about 150$ to spend on the mobo.


Thanks again guys


----------



## Goshko (Feb 5, 2014)

anyone ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128603

Just get this.

EDIT: Wait no. This. Missed that he wants to run CF.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128591


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 6, 2014)

actually he doesnt need z87 as you mentioned no overclocking. But z87 is the only 1 supporting more than one PCI e x 16 for CF. 

MxPhenom 216 suggestion is a good one. 

there is open box

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128601R 

cheaper

and micro atx only

or get this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157373


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 6, 2014)

night.fox said:


> actually he doesnt need z87 as you mentioned no overclocking. But z87 is the only 1 supporting more than one PCI e x 16 for CF.
> 
> MxPhenom 216 suggestion is a good one.
> 
> ...



Well z87 drops both slots to x8x8 in crossfire. x16 for single card, no matter the board you get, unless it has a PLX, but those are $300+


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 6, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well z87 drops both slots to x8x8 in crossfire. x16 for single card, no matter the board you get, unless it has a PLX, but those are $300+



i do know about that. Just saying that other than z87, there is only one PCI E 3.0 x16 or x8 or x4. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_1150

and crossfire PCIE 3.0 and PCIE 2.0 can have a huge performance impact. no so much but the impact still there.

The first mobo you suggested has H87 chipset and you changed to z87 cause of crossfire. Am I right?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

ASRock is crap, according to some people but, this board looks better than the Gigibyte one. IMHO.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157373


----------



## jgunning (Feb 20, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just get this.
> 
> EDIT: Wait no. This. Missed that he wants to run CF.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128591



I agree..I would go this board


----------



## Goshko (Feb 20, 2014)

i finally opted for an asus z87-a board ! so far so good !


----------



## Goshko (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you guys think I screwed up with getting a 650W Seasonic M12ii as a power supply for this crossfire setup ? According to a few websites I checked ... they recommend about 600W for this type of setup.


----------



## arskatb (Feb 25, 2014)

Goshko said:


> i finally opted for an asus z87-a board ! so far so good !


 way much better choose then gigabyte
650w should be enought for that setup


----------



## xenocide (Feb 25, 2014)

Either the BioStar HiFi Z87X or the MSI Z87-GD55.  Not a fan of Gigabyte personally, but in that price range I'd just get the G1 Sniper since at least it looks cool.


----------



## arskatb (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.techradar.com/news/compu...14-reviewed-and-rated-904229/3#articleContent
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z87g45_gaming/12.htm


----------



## xenocide (Feb 26, 2014)

arskatb said:


> http://www.techradar.com/news/compu...14-reviewed-and-rated-904229/3#articleContent
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/msi_z87g45_gaming/12.htm


 
That top link is probably one of the worst articles I've ever read.  Half their charts cut off before you can actually see comperable results, and it highlights a more expensive board that lost in all but 1 category to its cheaper alternative.  The best board in that review is the MSI Z87-GD43, but for some reason they decided to praise the MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming for god only knows what reason.  For gaming specifically the GD43 beats every motherboard on that list by 5+ fps, which is kind of ridiculous and makes me thinks the testing itself was bad.


----------

